# JTP flys to 21K



## Guest

*JtP rockets his way to 21k*

Congratulations John :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Congrats John!! ray:ray:

Don't you think it's time for a vacation? :grin:


----------



## Guest

Hehe, one of the worst cross posts in the century. :grin: Johns gonna merge em. :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Thanks guys. Looks like techpro's post just beat yours JS.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:laugh: It's alright. Doesn't matter who makes the post. :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian

Congrats John - what took you so long? :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2

Congratulations. . . .
.

JC


----------



## JohnthePilot

Glaswegian said:


> Congrats John - what took you so long?


Wait 'til my knee gets better. :grin:


----------



## Zazula

Congratulations, John! :smile:


----------



## mattlock

Congrats John. ray:


----------



## carsey

Congratulations.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Deleted090308

Congratulations John. :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Thanks Nicholas.


----------



## Deejay100six

Congratulations. ray:


----------



## sandman55

Congrats on 21k motor fingers :grin: :4-clap:


----------



## dai

congratulations


----------



## speedster123

*nice work*


----------



## JohnthePilot

Thanks guys.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Well done John ... 

btw .. did you get eneles to look after your cat while you were away .. theres a striking resemblance to his cat in the eyes!!:laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Thanks DF. 
Do you think they could be related? :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

congratulations John, well done keep up the good work



JohnthePilot said:


> Wait 'til my knee gets better. :grin:


But dont you need your hands and fingers to type? :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Thanks Alex.


Go The Power said:


> But dont you need your hands and fingers to type? :grin:


True, but I also need to be pain-free. :grin:


----------



## Dunedin

Well done indeed :smile:


----------



## DonaldG

A hearty congratulations to someone/somthing else, without who's nocturnal stomping up an down on the keyboard, John would not be at the lofty height of 21K

I refer to his feline companion & mentor.....


Raise your glass and drink a toast to JtP's CAT! :4-scratch :4-cheers:


----------



## sandman55

Get well soon John the cat is smoking too much with worry. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Nah. He's like the extra opportunity to get on. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

perhaps you didn't understand John , the worry is that you'll be wanting to use the PC MORE OFTEN!!!

It'll be losing post counts :laugh:


----------



## grumpygit

Congratulations John. Again.:grin: :beerchug:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Thanks GG.


----------



## ashumann12

On 21K, and 22K, and 23K...:grin:


----------

